# Burstner 747/2 - What's it worth?



## 96505

3 years old, 14k miles, nice condition, a few extras?

What would a fair price be?


----------



## BERTHA

I seen one of about the same age the other day priced at £37950


----------



## BERTHA

Are you buying or selling

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 96505

Buying. I've been offered one at a very good price but wasn't really ready. It's probably larger than I need but is one of the models I was veering towards. I prefer the models where the fron seats swing round as it always seems better use of space. You can't have everything though eh?


----------



## 88927

Hi Mick
Burstners are good vans IMO, never had one but they look superb and they are German so one expects a decent build quality.
If the price you have been given is good, ie lots cheaper than Bertha suggested, I would put a deposit on it and get it sorted. If the person says it's not ready yet, does this mean it is at a dealers? And if so is it not ready because they have just taken it in and haven't prepared it yet? If this is the case then you may be able to get it a bit less if you were prepared to clean it up yourself and do any little jobs that need doing, of course you could also pay the person when all the jobs are done for peace of mind, depends whether you enjoy DIY I guess.
Good luck whatever you decide and don't forget to keep us informed.....

Keith


----------



## 96505

Sorry Keith,

By not ready yet, I mean't that I wasn't ready yet to buy. However the price is very good. I'm not sure I really need one so big but if the price is right, I am very tempted


----------



## 88927

Oh right Mick, sorry, misunderstood.
Still my comments still stand, if you are in a position to proceed then hey why not???
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## teensvan

Hi MickKnipfler.

The front passenger seat on our 748 swings round but you have to open the door to spin it as it hits the door arm rest. Good price for the van.

ann & steve. ---teensvan.


----------



## 96505

I've not seen the 748. The layout looks better but you loose seatbelts don't you?


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Before you buy if you haven't got a PX i would ring around the dealers for a new one or last years model as you should expect at least 10% off, also if you are going to do a lot of traveling in Europe it is worth checking www.mobile.de as they have a number of LHD 747-2 for sale at the moment at around 48 - 50- 000 EURO'S for 2003-04

Hope this helps

Brian


----------



## 96505

Thanks

Is the 2006 model any different?


----------



## 88974

hi 

The 2006 model is about the same, layout exactly the same, the only difference is the extras,

Reversing Camera,
Sat Nav.

And the new heating system alde.


With the 748 you only have seat belts for 4 passengers, whilst the 747 can carry 6. It really is a matter of choice, if there are only 2-4 in the van then 748 gives more open living space, but the 747 are better suited if you carry more than 4.


----------



## taz

*New 747*

Hi
Agree with Brian if you are thinking of new.
We shopped around and got over 10% off plus a lot of extras thrown in - had no p/ex and dealers were all prepared to haggle
Go for it!!


----------



## 96505

I'm going to look at the weekend. Does anybody have a picture of the 747 with a 5.5m awning out?


----------



## BERTHA

Mick I have some with a 4.5mts awning (reason we did not go for the 5mt is that it blocks the rear garage door when used with the sides on) both with and without the Safari room attached.

If you IM me your email address I shall send them on

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 96505

I should be getting her on Saturday all being well!


----------



## 96097

Hey MickKnipfler,

I hope your collction went well yesterday. The suspense is killing us.
Please update your story..........

Sharon


----------



## 96505

Yep,

The seller delivered it, spent quite a bit of time going over everything and that was it really, I'm now the proud owner of a 747


----------



## BERTHA

Congratulations!

I am sure she will do your proud, we are now 6 months in to ours and feeling most comfortable with her, we have taken her out in very bad weather and she has been great on road and camped up

Best of luck
Hugh


----------



## 96505

Did I get a bargain then? I got the MH (3yrs old/14,000 miles) together with reversing camera, 5.5M awning & silver screen, all in £27,500


----------



## fdhadi

At that price i think you got somebody elses Motorhome 8O 

Anyone reported a 747 stolen.
Hope you did a hpi check

Nice 1 Mick

Regards
Frank


----------



## 96505

Yes I did and it was all clear. Clean van.

How may cylinders does the 2.8 JTD engine have? Is it front or rear wheel drive?


----------



## fdhadi

Front wheel drive, not sure how many cylinders

Regards
Frank


----------



## 96505

I thought it was cos I've seen a fuss being made about the Merc being rear wheel drive


----------

